# MFS and Last Minute



## Veela (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm having a panic at the moment.  The donor we used is unavailable, so they sent us a choice of three with very little information - received Thurs.  My partner rang up and asked for them to send us full details, but it hasn't arrived, two posts later.  Also haven't paid yet, but I assume that won't be a problems as I'll just pay over the phone.  Got my smiley face this morning though, so we should be in tomorrow morning.  Do they have enough time?  They won't cancel me for this month, will they?  Do they just need time to defrost  the sperm when we choose the donor over the phone at 8.30am, or do they need 24 hours to do 'admin' or something?  I won't know until the clinic opens, by which time I'll be really late for work - I'm going to have to telephone work today to leave a message saying I won't be  in tomorrow (we travel from York each time and it wipes out the whole day, particularly as I find the experience painful - can't bear the thought of going back into the classroom for an hour in the afternoon).  Really worried about this - it looks bad taking a Monday off anyway, but to do it if the clinic says they can't treat me this month, would be awful.  Stupid bloody clinic shutting on Sundays!


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Veela,

I can't fully answer your question, but I do know that they can get the sperm prepped up and ready to use in about an hour if they need to. We had a sample once that didn't thaw satisfactorily and they sent us back to the waiting room while they thawed another one.

Basically, they will want your money, so I can't imagine they will cancel over this, even if they huff and puff a bit. 

Out of interest, did you get more info when you picked the first time? We've only ever received the very briefest of info from them when we've had to pick - just on a label - I didn't even realise you could ask for more.

Good luck with getting your choice made and hope the IUI goes well.


----------



## Veela (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks - it went fine.  Rang up at 7.30am and someone from the lab rang back at 8.10am.  They have to double check the information before they send it out and had been short staffed so it hadn't been sent.  She asked if she could fax it to me but I didn't have a fax machine so she emailed it to me - arrived within minutes.  We then made our choice and rang up, got on our way and they telephoned my mobile with a time - 11.30am.  The doctor did the insemination - the really nice one we'd seen when we first went and it was pain free!  I was so pleased - it's been really painful each of the other times.  The room was even warm.  So all in all, it was a positive experience this time.

Mintyfaglady, we just asked for more info the first time and they told us over the phone, then said they'd post it out to us.  We got a page of information about each of the three choices including some that was in their own words - paragraphs typed out from their application presumably.  As an English teacher, it's important to me that they can string a sentence together!  Anyway, I think we found the right one this time, but time will tell - the long two weeks ahead.


----------

